# What is it????



## abunai (Mar 4, 2018)

I think it's a dimpling tool.  
No marking on it.
I'm thinking it maybe missing some parts.
I'd like to know how it's used. Instructions???


The hammer has mounts above the removable round balls.
The sliding plate is next to a metal rod that sticks out at an angle 
Base is aluminum. Balls are iron. Hammer has a removable round brass side and flat opposite side.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 4, 2018)

That's what it looks like to me also.

 "Billy G"


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 4, 2018)

Those are for brain surgery, you pick the appropriate size ball and pop it into the hole you made in someone's head - tap into place and done.


----------



## francist (Mar 4, 2018)

"Dimpling" is usually done with a dapping block which is much like a swage block in that is has the negative impressions, not the positive. Used with a dapping punch which is rounded on the ends to match the block impressions. 

There is a technique in instrument repair however that uses a series of steel balls to remove dents from the tubes of wind instruments. Run the balls down the tubes to bring the dents out from the inside (greatly simplified explanation). Would make sense along with the soft-faced hammer. Stand maybe plays a role in supporting the instrument?




-frank


----------



## abunai (Mar 5, 2018)

It must have something to do with hammering.
I'm guessing hammering thin metal. Hammer is light.
The different size balls look like they can be attached to the hammer. The half round unscrews.
I've seen dimpling tools. They have a male and female side. Male is the one that is hammered.
Still no idea what it's for.


----------



## crazypj (Mar 5, 2018)

I would say the trumpet/trombone, etc repair is most likely answer, looks like the base unit has a built in clamp?


----------



## abunai (Mar 6, 2018)

I was wrong, the hammer is one piece. The balls screw into the adjustable plate.
I took more pictures.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 6, 2018)

I would say it is for decorative art  peening for thin brass and copper.


----------



## abunai (Mar 10, 2018)

I've done some searching on google. Mostly looking at pictures.
Nothing even close.
Metal working hand tools, metal forming hand tools, metal forming tools, Jewelry forming tools, jewelry ring sizing tools. 
Any other suggestions????


----------



## bjacobsen (Mar 26, 2018)

I believe it is tooling for adjusting the amount of cup on RC boat propellors, what diameter is the mandrel on the left, RC boat props are generally 3/16" or 1/4" propshaft diameters.  The guys that are serious about racing are always looking for these.


----------



## crazypj (Mar 27, 2018)

WOW, never ever would have thought of that but looks like the real deal. That's even more specialised than instrument repair


----------



## abunai (Mar 27, 2018)

It looks like that could be it.  He did do a lots of model boat racing.  
Thank you for solving this.


----------



## DHarris (Mar 27, 2018)

OK, now that is just seriously cool!  Definitely learned something new today!


----------



## abunai (Apr 1, 2018)

This tool had so many people stumped.
Kept me wondering what it was for weeks.
Now I can get some sleep.


----------



## bjacobsen (Apr 1, 2018)

Cheers!


----------



## abunai (Apr 5, 2018)

Big question is what is it worth?????
The one in the picture I posted sells for $80.


----------



## bjacobsen (Apr 5, 2018)

That I don’t know, don’t know who made it and it appears there is quite a bit of rust on the cupping balls that would need a fair bit of work to bring back. You could try and ask on either international waters forum or Jim’s rc boat dock forum....I’m just a run for fun rc boat guy, you need to talk to someone that’s serious about racing (and who mods their own props), may look for a local club in your area as well.


----------



## bjacobsen (Apr 6, 2018)

Just did some asking on intl waters, it appears this set was made by a guy named Jim Osborne some years ago, this one sold a few years ago for $75 but was in perfect condition.


----------



## abunai (Apr 6, 2018)

That's the one!!!!!!
Yes it's rusty.  Don't know if it will clean up or not.
One in the picture sure looks nice.
I'll check on the web site.
Thank you


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 7, 2018)

Well now you have a new hobby in your future. making rc props.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 7, 2018)

I wonder if it's mainly used for putting props back in shape after you bang them on the rocks..?  hmm


----------



## bjacobsen (Apr 9, 2018)

Nope, the serious racers use them to modify prop shapes (mainly cup and pitch) to fit their particular hull, and engine characteristics. I believe the current RC straight away record is around 163mph (2-way avg) and is held by an electric hydro. nitro boats are around 130 I believe and gasoline in the 120 range. the fastest oval boats are in the 90-100 mph range.


----------

